# Feeding cats to big snakes (the other side of the debate)



## scorps (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello,

This thread will get shut down I can prity much prodict, so quick question before it does,

If I find a litter of kittens (wild stray cats) on my property out west of cairns in the tablelands, can I LEGALLY (NOT MORELLY) humainly euthinise these cats and feed them to my hungry snakes after of course freezing for at leas 6 weeks?

I dont care if you like cats or not thats not for me to judge or care I just wont to know if this is legal or not, as far as i am aware, a cat is just as protected as a rat is in Australia so legally I could buy one and euthenis it if i wanted to?

scorps [Ben]


----------



## discomat (Jun 18, 2009)

don't they employ people to catch and kill stray cats in some area's of Australia as they are a pest and danger to native wildlife?


----------



## scorps (Jun 18, 2009)

Also, rabbits are a much loved family pet but people find it fine to feed them to snakes so why not cats, you see all these cats in the paper for free, why no put them to use, a kitten is about the same as an xxl rat so thats abou 8 bucks saved. I am not here for morals or debating I just wont to know if its legal.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 18, 2009)

only if you post the pics LOL


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 18, 2009)

As long as it its killed humanely there shouldn't be a problem, however I fund puppies more nutritious.


----------



## scorps (Jun 18, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> only if you post the pics LOL


 
If its legal I am going to get a cat out of the paper and co2 it then post pics, but only if its legal lol 

I got some big scrubbies, morelia and waters getting tired of chickens and rats.


----------



## scorps (Jun 18, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> As long as it its killed humanely there shouldn't be a problem, however I fund puppies more nutritious.


 

Haha puppies that reminds me of a funny story Jonno told me


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 18, 2009)

scorps said:


> Haha puppies that reminds me of a funny story Jonno told me


 
are you going to tell the story ???
lol 
and i dont think there is a law agains feeding your pythons on dead animals 
and cats are pests like rats mice and rabbits i say go for it (but dont tell the misses)


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd be worried about the giveaway ones in the paper. You never know what chemicals have been used on them (flea sprays etc). Using feral cats as food shouldn't be a problem though.


----------



## Beardieboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Feral cats (must be unowned) are a class 2 pest in Qld but I can't find the legislation that covers what ways to kill them are legal. Owned cats are not a pest and therefore I would suggest that getting cats out of the paper you might run into troubles with the law - I can't find any evidence on it though. Plus you're asking for trouble, as soon as someone finds out, regardless of whether it's legal or not, I'm sure you'll end up with your picture on the front of the paper courtesy of some animal welfare group! Is that worth saving $8?

If you really want to know go find a solicitor, I'm sure they could shuffle through the laws and work it out for you.


----------



## smidson (Jun 18, 2009)

You can have my cat!!!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 18, 2009)

"A friend" had a litter of pitbulls and the runt was squashed to death by his 11 brother and sisters( big litter for APBT's) while he was at work and he fed it to one of his big pythons.

i dont know too many snakes that have eaten pittys....


donks


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 18, 2009)

there can not be a law to protect cat of anysort to not be breed for food they are not australian native animales 
coz if this was the case you wouldent be able to breed rats, mice, rabbits, guinea pigs, quail and chickens as food


----------



## Barno111 (Jun 18, 2009)

i was only thinking of this topic the other day, But i was thinking more on the give aways!


----------



## Niall (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes that should not be a problem,
Before you collect the kittens ask if they have had any cemicals on them (flea/worming liquids) if have i wouldn't use them...
It will be a very slow death for the kittens as it will take much longer to kill the kitten/s using CO2.


----------



## wranga (Jun 18, 2009)

your kidding. why dont you chop your mum up and feed her to your snakes


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 18, 2009)

why would it take much longer?


----------



## Niall (Jun 18, 2009)

Cats have much bigger lungs then rats and mice,
So just think how long it takes to kill a adult rat using CO2 and times that by around 12 and that will be around how long it will take to kill a kitten.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 18, 2009)

Niall said:


> Cats have much bigger lungs then rats and mice,
> So just think how long it takes to kill a adult rat using CO2 and times that by around 12 and that will be around how long it will take to kill a kitten.


 
yeah bigger lungs so they would be ihaling alot more Co2, im confused.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 18, 2009)

Humans can be considered a pest too, certainly a lot worse than CATS. So I guess its ok to feed babies or chopped up parts of others to my dearest snakies. 

http://www.27bslash6.com/breedtofeed.html

LOL


----------



## Niall (Jun 18, 2009)

It depends on how fit/healthy they are.
As kittens it wouldn't take as long to kill them with CO2 compered to using it on a Adult Cat as they have stronger lungs and can inhale CO2 for a longer period of time then other animals, same with dogs.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 18, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> So I guess its ok to feed babies or chopped up parts of others to my dearest snakies.



Sure, why not? it would be costly though.


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 19, 2009)

wranga said:


> your kidding. why dont you chop your mum up and feed her to your snakes



Great idea wranga, although I dont really want my snakes getting drunk from her alcohol soaked corpse :lol:
Who really cares about the morals of feeding cats to our snakes, if they are bred for that reason or are feral I cant see why people would object, Ive seen so many posts of people who love their rodents but still cull them to feed their snakes, personally I cant see the difference, yeah maybe knocking freebies out of the paper is pushing it, but seriously its a great idea for all those people who own larger pythons. I personally would rather breed rabbits for the job but hey each to their own...
Bax


----------



## Noongato (Jun 19, 2009)

Pfft, people find it perfectly acceptable to drown kittens, so why not?
And what about all those sickos that soak cats in petrol etc and light them on fire for a cheap party trick.. Why would humanely euthanising kittens to feed a native animal create a uproar?


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just watched this vid on youtube by Tony aka sssnakeman069 and thought it might be of interest to some, I will warn it does go for 9 mins..
[video=youtube;3qhlKmC6dc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qhlKmC6dc0&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 19, 2009)

How many cats have eaten our natives?
I rekond its karma.
As long as its not done for stupid reasons, i guess why not?
As long as its done humanely like all bred food too!
I think getting cats from the giveaway section in the paper is wrong, unless you inform the givers what you are going to do with them.
I grew up with cats & like them, but any cat outside after dark is fair game in my opinion.
I know its not the cats fault, but the owners, they must not care for Australian natives, whats the differance?
I have never done it, just my opinion.


----------



## Daryl_H (Jun 19, 2009)

go for it i comend you for getting rid of a pest


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jun 19, 2009)

i like cats but i also understand that in some areas they are pests, imo if they are infact pest cats then it should be ok, but we are all only giving our opinion, i think that if it is illegal, RSPCA would be the one to get on to you, so why not ask them.. only way to know for sure. the answer may not be a good one, if they tell you it is legal, then people willl go round killing peoples pets to feed their snakes. then their would be a problem.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 19, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't have a problem with you doing it at all, especially if you were knocking off feral litters. Good riddance to the killing machines I reckon. Morally, taking the freebies from the local paper may start some issues, but ferals are shot anyway. I don't see why there would be legal implications other than the method of euthanasia, it would have to be humane to keep RSPCA off your back. Not sure who's pic this is, found it on Google. However this was probably someone's pet.....


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 19, 2009)

About three or four years ago a Queensland member posted pics of feeding kittens to her snakes. She was obtaining unwanted kittens from a pet store, euthanize them humanly and legally then freeze and feed. Someone complained and she got a visit from animal welfare who DID NOT stop her.

NOTE : laws may have changed since then


----------



## mungus (Jun 19, 2009)

scorps said:


> Hello,
> 
> This thread will get shut down I can prity much prodict, so quick question before it does,
> 
> ...



Yep, their a feral pest.
As long as its done humanely, its fine.
Feral cats are a major pest and a litter of them would do a fair bit of damage to our native wildlife, so i would do it without a second thought.


----------



## mungus (Jun 19, 2009)

wranga said:


> your kidding. why dont you chop your mum up and feed her to your snakes


 Did you say mother in law.................:lol:


----------



## matt86 (Jun 19, 2009)

mungus said:


> Did you say mother in law.................:lol:


 
Mungus, I'm with you on that train of thought! :lol: The mother in law is one of the most devastating species around!

To those people saying 'the only good cat is a dead cat,' while I don't really have any care factor for cats... it's this kind of mentality that we, as herp enthusiasts, have been up against for years with 'the only good snake is a dead snake,' argument. I think it's important that we try and stay above these kind of statements. We don't want to give the wider community the satisfaction of knowing we have stooped to their level... If we simply discuss the ethics involved, I think we'll be a better community for it!


----------



## FAY (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree Matt.
Let's just stay on the ethics and keep cat hating comments out of it.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 19, 2009)

:lol:i like this thread....... why hasn't anyone asked sooner lol:lol:
so long as it's euthenaised humainly you wouldn't think there'd be a problem.. well from the authorities at least, if it got out that thats what you were doing and using cats for..


----------



## Ewan (Jun 19, 2009)

What about the risk of disease communication? Domestic cats are prone to many different types of parasitic and viral infections. The risks of these infections on our snakes is unknown. For my mind there is enough choice of feed already for any sized snake and the herp-culture has been getting along fine without using a diet of cats. We do not need to risk the health of our animals for the sake of a free feed.

If you feel you need to do the planet a favour buy culling down the unwanted or feral cat populations by all means go and humanely dispose of a few cats but do something else with the bodies.


----------



## Colin (Jun 19, 2009)

matt86 said:


> To those people saying 'the only good cat is a dead cat,' while I don't really have any care factor for cats... it's this kind of mentality that we, as herp enthusiasts, have been up against for years with 'the only good snake is a dead snake,' argument. I think it's important that we try and stay above these kind of statements. We don't want to give the wider community the satisfaction of knowing we have stooped to their level... If we simply discuss the ethics involved, I think we'll be a better community for it!



I dont really like cats but agree with your comments matt. 

most of us would probably agree that people that say 'the only good snake is a dead snake,' are uninformed, ignorant and/or rednecks.. 
lets not tag ourselves with that same brush


----------



## scorps (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for keeping sensible in this thread and not freaking ou because a cat is getting killed, I am not going to go out and kill cats I basicaly just wanted to know the legality about it.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 19, 2009)

well would you consider unwanted puppies as well then?....because if your thinking is simply to be rid of unwanted animals then anything should be up for thought ...but if your just sticking with cats only then to me you have a deeper meaning of why you just want cats ....


----------



## Ewan (Jun 19, 2009)

Scorps if you want an accurate answer regarding the legalities of the euthanisation wild/unwanted cats you really need to speak to the governing bodies in your state. They will be able to advise you of what your rights are in regards to humane euthanisation and disposal of the bodies. 

Most likely it will be via injection in a controlled environment by a vetinarian.

Regards, Ewan.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Matt*

Well said Matt. You brought a bit of sense into the topic.

Scorps..............I am actually betting you have already done it but just wanted to gather a further opinion from fellow herpers which is fine by me.

If I lived on decent land and had the opportunity to knock down some cats/kittens and feed them to my snakes would I do it? Not sure but I would'nt advertise the fact as you really don't know who is who in these forums.

I don't really mind cats. we have an adopted one here at home but when I go shooting ferals up at my mums farm I will take out any Cat I see. I will look through the scope to try and identify whether or not it is a pet by seeing if it's got a collar but any Cat that is in the forrest or in open farmland miles away from houses is taken out - one shot and to tell you the truth it has never crossed my mind to feed them to my own collection.


----------



## bundybear (Jun 19, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Scorps if you want an accurate answer regarding the legalities of the euthanisation wild/unwanted cats you really need to speak to the governing bodies in your state. They will be able to advise you of what your rights are in regards to humane euthanisation and disposal of the bodies.
> 
> Most likely it will be via injection in a controlled environment by a vetinarian.
> 
> Regards, Ewan.


 
Best advice so far Ewan.
I work for a state gov department. Recently, we had a problem with feral cats in one of our depots. A local animal and pest controller (who is also accredited with NPWS, State Forest, many local councils and other goverment bodies to conduct animal culls) was called in, traps were set and the pest controller euthed the cats. The local council got wind of this and threatened our department with some hefty fines. Our legal beagles and enviro people got involved. A direction was handed down stating that under current legislation, only council and vets are legally allowed to euth the cats.
I don't know what regs/legislation this was directed from but well worth checking with the your local council first.

I don't have a problem with feeding cats (or any other animal for that matter) to a snake.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jun 19, 2009)

*wild cats*

if ur the only 1 that knows JUST DO IT


----------



## matt86 (Jun 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well would you consider unwanted puppies as well then?....because if your thinking is simply to be rid of unwanted animals then anything should be up for thought ...but if your just sticking with cats only then to me you have a deeper meaning of why you just want cats ....


 
Redbelly, I see your point... but I think we all know there is a big difference between the amount of damage caused by dogs and cats to native fauna...


----------



## caustichumor (Jun 19, 2009)

Am I the only person who has ordered the mysterious "Chicken" Meow mein? Cats are hunted and eaten by aboriginals out in the dessert, and apparently are good eating. I would think cat meat would be a leaner source of protein then rodents or poultry. However I would not gas any animal over the size of an adult rat I think some method of cervical dislocation would be the best way to dispatch them quickly. ( I don't think claiming unwanted pets for snake feed is a good idea for the reptile keeping hobby however, that would not go down well with RSPCA, better to stick with feral animals)


----------



## webcol (Jun 19, 2009)

Why were at it why dont we grab a few litters of puppies for food?
Dogs can be just as bigger pest as cats? i Have seen dogs kill more native wildlife then i have cats, so If were on a witchhunt for cats , lets get the dogs too!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 19, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> only if you post the pics LOL



haha, agreed!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Scorps if you want an accurate answer regarding the legalities of the euthanisation wild/unwanted cats you really need to speak to the governing bodies in your state. They will be able to advise you of what your rights are in regards to humane euthanisation and disposal of the bodies.
> 
> Most likely it will be via injection in a controlled environment by a vetinarian.
> 
> Regards, Ewan.



wouldnt that be ridiculously expensive?

i watched a program on ci channel recently that suggested animal shelters in the us poison excess animals with antifreeze, its a slow 24 hour agonizing death,....i really doubt the govt would pay fro proper euthenasia,...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 19, 2009)

The only legal 'humane' way to kill dogs and cats is an overdose of anasthetic,,and 'green dream'...
in Victoria anyway.
Our dog pounds here dont use gas chambers anymore.

Gas chambers havn't been used for these animals since last century as they are deemed cruel.

As you know, animals that have been killed by lethal injection can not be used for consumption.

Cheers

P.S.
My opinion is if you want to feed dogs and cats to your snakes,the death needs to be humane.
For me, massive brain trauma or caving their head in, is the quickest and most painless.
Ill stick with rodents and chickens thanks..and roadkill is good to.


----------



## Ewan (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> wouldnt that be ridiculously expensive?
> 
> i watched a program on ci channel recently that suggested animal shelters in the us poison excess animals with antifreeze, its a slow 24 hour agonizing death,....i really doubt the govt would pay fro proper euthenasia,...



The government most definately would not pay for it. The onus would be on the person wishing to destroy the animal to pay any related costs for its euthanisation. Such is the case when you need to put down your own family pets due to illness. The cost to the RSPCA to euthanise unwanted animals is already unsustainable.

I was pointing out that IF someone had the rights to euthanise unwanted domestic or wild cats the costs involved doing it appropriately within the boundaries of the law would be most likely unsustainable.

Regards, Ewan.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 19, 2009)

I wouldn't have a problem whether they were feral cats, dogs, foxes, pigeons whatever.....(hmm I wonder how a large snake would feel about a carp haha), so long as it was euthanised humanely. Which brings me to a related question the science boffins could hopefully answer.

It was suggested earlier by a few members that the euthanisation (is that a real word?) would have to be carried out by some governing body or vet, & could likely be by lethal injection. Now, what are the implications of feeding an animal a food item that has been injected with such drugs? Are these toxins neutralised (or at least no longer a viable risk) when ingested rather than injected, thus rendering the snake immune to the effects of the drugs?



ssssnakeman said:


> As you know, animals that have been killed by lethal injection can not be used for consumption.


Thanks snakeman, you answered my question as I was writing my post!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 19, 2009)

cats are great pets, but once it becomes a pest not a pet, it's fair game...
i'm sure big monitors would love kitty for breaky.


----------



## winny111 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cat Haven in Perth puts a lot of unwanted cats to sleep each week when they can not find homes for them. I would assume each state has a animal shelter like this also, It costs hundreds of dollars for these places to put animals to sleep. Perhaps if someone could come up with a humane way to put unwanted pets to sleep that also ment the animal could be used as reptile feed a deal could be reached to benifit everyone. I understand that animal shelter try to place animals in good homes, but there are always some that have to be put to sleep. Im sure if animal shelters could make a few dollars they may consider this option, It has to make sence to feed reptiles unwanted animals that have to be put to sleep and disposed of, than to breed animals to be put to sleep for reptile feed.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 19, 2009)

winny111 said:


> Cat Haven in Perth puts a lot of unwanted cats to sleep each week when they can not find homes for them. I would assume each state has a animal shelter like this also, It costs hundreds of dollars for these places to put animals to sleep. Perhaps if someone could come up with a humane way to put unwanted pets to sleep that also ment the animal could be used as reptile feed a deal could be reached to benifit everyone. I understand that animal shelter try to place animals in good homes, but there are always some that have to be put to sleep. Im sure if animal shelters could make a few dollars they may consider this option, It has to make sence to feed reptiles unwanted animals that have to be put to sleep and disposed of, than to breed animals to be put to sleep for reptile feed.


 
That’s what I was thinking 
it seems that lately all we've been here is the growing population of cats and dog that are homeless maybe we have a solution here at the moment it makes allot of sense to do it and yes you will be criticized about it but we already do for feeding rats and mice to our snakes so what would a few more species to the list going to do 

(Slogan)
You keep them or we feed them


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 19, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> (Slogan)
> You keep them or we feed them


 If you can' t look after 'em
We Will.


----------



## BlackMamba (Jun 19, 2009)

The pound humainly kills unwanted cats and kittens all the time. Why not approach them and ask for a few to freeze.


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ewan said:


> What about the risk of disease communication? Domestic cats are prone to many different types of parasitic and viral infections. The risks of these infections on our snakes is unknown. For my mind there is enough choice of feed already for any sized snake and the herp-culture has been getting along fine without using a diet of cats. We do not need to risk the health of our animals for the sake of a free feed.
> 
> If you feel you need to do the planet a favour buy culling down the unwanted or feral cat populations by all means go and humanely dispose of a few cats but do something else with the bodies.


Hit the nail on the head mate, if anyone watched the vid on page 2 I posted they would actually see an EXPERIENCED keeper talking on the subject, to many parasites and nasties to go feeding em to our beloved snakies and these diseases are that bad even the old deep freeze for 30 days wont kill them....


----------



## Colin (Jun 19, 2009)

kaos_inc said:


> The pound humainly kills unwanted cats and kittens all the time. Why not approach them and ask for a few to freeze.



RSPCA might put down unwanted animals but there is no way in hell that they would give or sell these animals (dead or alive) to people to feed to snakes.. 

Can you imagine the public outcry (justified or not) and the media hysteria if the RSPCA was caught doing this? 

Apart from the bad publicity that snake keepers would get in the media.. as if were not outcasts enough without the public really turning against us.. whether its justified or not it doesn't matter.. the mud would stick.. and all it would do is make keeping reptiles more difficult and be a step backward for the hobby in my opinion.. and I dont like cats at all.. in fact I hate the damn things.. 

I think the idea of feeding cats to snakes is ridiculous and not the way to win public support for our hobby.. It something an imature teenager would do.. no offence to anyone in this thread but thats my view on this subject.. cheers.


----------



## FAY (Jun 19, 2009)

I would have to agrree with colin.
I never thought of that aspect of it and since he has brought it up I have to agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2009)

Its perfectly fine to use cats as food, just make sure it isnt anyones pet. As mentioned it does give a bad image for the hobby so its not something to show off or boast about to the general public. Using unwanted kittens is a good thing to do, but as i have said before give you should herps cute girly names so when you say your getting the kittens for them it doesnt sound sus. There is absolutely no reason why using kittens is worse than using rats and a few reasons its better.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 19, 2009)

Personally I love cats, they're great when they are DOMESTICATED and kept away from wildlife. Having said that, I'm all for it if someone wanted to humanely euthanise ferals and feed them to their pythons- its getting rid of a feral pest whilst making use of them at the same. waste not want not. Though, I wouldn't approve of it if you took 'free' animals advertised in the paper etc, those animals are domesticated (one would assume, at least) and have the chance to have a good life with a good family. 

Not sure about the legalities about it, though I do wish you luck in finding out


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*The pound*



kaos_inc said:


> The pound humainly kills unwanted cats and kittens all the time. Why not approach them and ask for a few to freeze.



It's pretty obvious that the pound humanely organizes for anumals to be killed but I think you are missing the point. These animals are destroyed by lethal injection and they should not be fed to your snakes as mentioned ssssnakeman's post.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Jun 19, 2009)

I have just been on the phone for the past 45mins to the RSPCA, the DECC and NPWS. They are going to call me back when they've done some more research, as this seems to be a grey area with them too. Shooters are legally permitted to go out and cull feral cats, foxes etc, from farmlands/private properties. But when asked about the kitten situation, I was told that it is a different story. Apparently, if you find feral kittens, there is no way of knowing if they will be feral or not, because they're only kittens. That confused me, because if it's born from feral cats, then to me it would be feral.... but that's what they said.

As for the feeding of feral cats to reptiles, the NPWS are trying to find out where the RSPCA stand on this as it crosses the line with cruelty to animals. I brought up the process for breeding and culling rodents for reptile food, and how it stands with cruelty to animals. Still no answer. So I'm afraid that I am no clearer on the subject than I was an hour ago. And now that I have shed absolutely no light on the subject, I will sit back and wait for a reply from NPWS. I will let you know what they say as soon as I find out.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 19, 2009)

I have asked the RSPCA about this. Their reply was that because cats and dogs are very much the most common and "loved" domestic animal, that they would have a lot of trouble finding feeding kitten or puppies to reptiles acceptable (regardless of death).

However, I also asked about rats and mice and what their position is on this, and they said something along the lines that it is still wrong, but obviously necessary, and that rats and mice only come surplus from laboratories 

Have a look at my old thread about the subject, it has the actual replies in there.


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2009)

Its probably better to look at the laws in your state than talk to beeding heart idiots who have no grasp on reality. A pig can make as good a pet as a dog or cat(well much better than a cat) so being able to be a friendly pet has nothing to do with it or we wouldnt have bacon.


----------



## misssstars (Jun 19, 2009)

a former co-worker of mine was breeding guinea pigs to feed to her partners snake and they were alive and only about a week old. the rspca was called as her daughter let it blabb to her neighbour and she was told if they found to do it again she would get a hefty fine. seriosly people at least ensure they have benn ethinised correctly instead of feeding them live food. thats when the issues come up.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 19, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Humans can be considered a pest too, certainly a lot worse than CATS. So I guess its ok to feed babies or chopped up parts of others to my dearest snakies.
> LOL




 


do you mean a lil like this lol.... thanks for priceless thread to grizz, that pic was classic lol:lol:


----------



## Beardieboy (Jun 19, 2009)

It really all comes down to two things IMO.
- what counts as humane euthanasia - because lethal injection makes them not suitable for consumption, and other forms of killing might be against the law. Good on you Grumpy, it will be good if the authorities can give you an accurate response. 
- do you want to feed feral cats to your snakes given all the diseases etc they can carry - would you collect mice/rats/pigeons from the wild environment and feed them? Freezing isn't necessarily going to kill everything, especially in something like a cat where they can carry lots of different diseases and parasites. 
I don't think it would be acceptable or legal to collect someone's kittens as snake food unless you explicitly told them that's what you're going to do with them. That would be an RSPCA thing and I reckon you would definitely get prosecuted.


----------



## diprotodon (Jun 19, 2009)

i dont think we should kick up to much dust on the subject ,or next they will make it illegal to breed rats in your backyard if it isnt already.I am definetly no fan of cats in australia , but as far as using kittens and puppies as snake food it just seems wrong, we should be content with being able to feed what animals are legal to feed atm .Plus these animals are carnivours doesnt that make the difference,they have different bacteria in there guts ,Do australian snakes eat cats in the bush feral cats i mean ,do they feed on dingo pups just all sounds like grounds for cross contamination and wouldnt be good for herp keeping at all .Imagine selling a snake and explaining when it reaches full size you can feed it kittens or puppies!.These animals are peoples pets our pets ,could you feed a cat to a dog?a dog to a cat?


----------



## Sel (Jun 19, 2009)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> I have just been on the phone for the past 45mins to the RSPCA, the DECC and NPWS. They are going to call me back when they've done some more research, as this seems to be a grey area with them too. Shooters are legally permitted to go out and cull feral cats, foxes etc, from farmlands/private properties. But when asked about the kitten situation, I was told that it is a different story. Apparently, if you find feral kittens, there is no way of knowing if they will be feral or not, because they're only kittens. That confused me, because if it's born from feral cats, then to me it would be feral.... but that's what they said.
> 
> As for the feeding of feral cats to reptiles, the NPWS are trying to find out where the RSPCA stand on this as it crosses the line with cruelty to animals. I brought up the process for breeding and culling rodents for reptile food, and how it stands with cruelty to animals. Still no answer. So I'm afraid that I am no clearer on the subject than I was an hour ago. And now that I have shed absolutely no light on the subject, I will sit back and wait for a reply from NPWS. I will let you know what they say as soon as I find out.



Kittens born from a feral cat will be the same as kittens born from a household cat...how they are raised will determine if they will turn feral or not


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 19, 2009)

It is legal, though probably not best to make it public. As long as they are humanely euthanised (cervical dislocation, C02 gassing etc), you can do it. However, a lot of snakes will refuse them - only one adult Olive Python from a fairly substantial collection would take one.


----------



## anntay (Jun 19, 2009)

i would think hard about were the cats are from were they have been and if they have any chamicals in them or deseases that might go to the snakes.


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 20, 2009)

In SA Mike Rann was trying to pass a law so owners of dogs could not eat them.
So it must be legal, unless the law was passed in parliament.
Anyone for Chinese?

Grumpy the snake:
When you get your reply from the RSPCA, the DECC and NPWS.
Ask them where the legislation is written!
Otherwise they might just tell you there personal opinion?

I would doubt that feeding cats is a common practice anyway.
We have customers joke about it, but as far as I know now one I know has done it.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 20, 2009)

scorps said:


> Hello,
> 
> This thread will get shut down I can prity much prodict, so quick question before it does,
> 
> ...



Well if you put into perspective like this. I used dead snakes as feeders for sme of my other animals and that was totally legal. Even though i had a few know it alls from this site telling me they were gonna send me to jail.


----------



## ryan81 (Jul 14, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Humans can be considered a pest too, certainly a lot worse than CATS. So I guess its ok to feed babies or chopped up parts of others to my dearest snakies.
> 
> Breed to Feed
> 
> LOL


no coz that would be illegal what part oft his isnt a moral debate didnt u understand???


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 14, 2009)

ryan81 said:


> no coz that would be illegal what part oft his isnt a moral debate didnt u understand???



That didnt make any sense.......
how does something illegal intertwine with morals?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 14, 2009)

sorry to burst your bubble.. if it hasnt been already, but yes, rspca IS cracking down on home breeders, just like us. that breeds rats and mice. They are trying to stop the "INhumane" culling of pinki mice. some Home breeders have already found out the hard way.
You will never find a legislation stating its legal or humane to co2 a cat. By no means is it humane. Cats are killed with lethabarb injection as a method of humane, gas on the other hand is not. Hence why you arent getting any info and ill guarantee ringing up rspca would be the worst ppl to ask, as if they would turn around to tell you its ok. You know its not legal, so why bother?


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jul 14, 2009)

scorps said:


> Hello,
> 
> This thread will get shut down I can prity much prodict, so quick question before it does,
> 
> ...


 
why would u put it on a public forum um carnt see the point get over ur self


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 14, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Humans can be considered a pest too, certainly a lot worse than CATS. So I guess its ok to feed babies or chopped up parts of others to my dearest snakies.
> 
> Breed to Feed
> 
> LOL


What a strange link v.b.
Nice sentiment to.
Didnt notice it the 1st time around.
lol


----------



## Earthling (Jul 14, 2009)

scorps said:


> If its legal I am going to get a cat out of the paper and co2 it then post pics, but only if its legal lol


 
Whenever Im about to embark on a venture that may be questionable legal wise, I personally always ask the relevant authorities rather then a forum. Theres many knowledgeable people online, however laws do change and if there is a law change that just happened or is about to happen the Authorities will usually have a better knowledge on the matter and will be better positioned to inform you.
EPA should be able to let you know if you want to be 100% sure.
Dial 1831 before you dial if you dont want them to know your phone number.


----------



## Snakes1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have some feral children in my street will that be legal??? lol


----------



## gman78 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this has been a good question with some good advice.
The easy answer is if no one knows then you can't get in trouble.
Feral animals have no rights and can legally be hunted, so why not fed???


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright alright settle down folks!

I did something far worse than feeding cats to snakes and checked the legality of it with NTPWS and found out that it was legal, definately not encouraged and for some people it would be totally immoral. 

I fed captive hatchling bredli to birds (no they were not fed live) and that was legal. So long as they are humanely euthed you will not have a problem.


----------



## jessb (Jul 14, 2009)

scorps said:


> I got some big scrubbies, morelia and waters getting tired of chickens and rats.


 
I love that no-one has picked up on the anthropomorphism here - since when do our snakes require variety in their diet??? 

Usually if a newbie raised this point "Can I use something other than mice to vary my snake's diet so they don't get bored with rats?" Everyone would jump down their throat and argue that snakes don't need variety, they are opportunistic feeders which are happy to eat anything!!! 

Scorps, your reasoning for feeding cats (and I'm not talking about Whiskas here!) seems to be to either get a rise from people, or to gain some malicious pleasure from killing cats - either of which seems a bit creepy... If there is no "need" to vary your snakes' diets, then why else would you be doing it?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 14, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Alright alright settle down folks!
> 
> I did something far worse than feeding cats to snakes and checked the legality of it with NTPWS and found out that it was legal, definately not encouraged and for some people it would be totally immoral.
> 
> I fed captive hatchling bredli to birds (no they were not fed live) and that was legal. So long as they are humanely euthed you will not have a problem.


 
I have fed euthanised neonate Tigers and Browns to Kingies before to get them started. 

Cats are no higher up the moral food chain than rats or mice - they are simply another semi-intelligent feral small mammal. This doesn't mean I advocate cruelty to cats - it simply means I advocate respect to all animals.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fair enough.
I'd do it in a heart beat if i found stray kittens


----------

